

Show HN: Devmag.io – A community for developers and technologists - fazlerocks
https://devmag.io

======
Stoo
It wouldn't let me create an account directly and there's not enough
information up front to convince me to sign in with Facebook or Google+.

------
Zekio
Damn, its pretty accurate the data it pulls from github, apparently my name is
ricky ricardo and my tag is @ricky

